# [Win a flashcart]Dedicate something to our staff members



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
so this is what you can win.





As you can see in the photo, there are 3 flashcarts to give away.
1st Prize: Ak2i with 2GB microSD
2nd Prize: M3i Zero
3rd Prize: itouch DS(for DS/DSL only)
4th Prize: Screen protectors for 3DS

So I have been thinking about this for a while. Talked about it with Another World and she is too busy to deal with these. I was told I could hold this by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. These are all used items, except the 3DS screen protector. Everything in perfect working condition.

So what do you have to do? Write something about our staff members. What you like about them, and show your appreciation. It can be all staff members in general or someone you want to dedicate it to. I will write something about dice for no particular reason, and since he is no longer a staff member. Minimum of 50 words.


Spoiler



I would like to dedicate the next few lines to dice. He has been a great support to the community. A very smart, friendly and dedicated person. Someone with humour and talent. He knows when to laugh and when to be serious. A friend to everyone here on the 'temp and a great worker for the staff members. He did not abuse his power over someone as far as I can tell. I hope you continue your work at this rate, dice. We all love you and appriciete your hard work. Thank you very much....


That was just a short example lol.

Deadline: 1st July(someone special's birthday lol)
NOTE: I will be the judge, unless a staff member wants to take it over. Again, 50 words minimum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
***SPECIAL NOTE***: I will not be shipping to these countries: Mexico, Italy, Brazil. I hope that doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2011)

Whose birthday?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2011)

I would like to dedicate the next few lines to Vulpes Abnocto. You always know how to say or even just post something that always brings a smile to my face and always brings me back to the Temp. As well he is a great staff around the Temp and very fair when it comes down to most thing. He keeps things active and interesting around here and keep the EOF enjoyable when he is around. He never takes things too seriously when they don't need to be and then at the same time has a serious manor about him that he knows when and how to use fairly when it comes down to things. Really I don't think I would be quite as active on the Temp if he wasn't around to brighten the place up.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I would like to dedicate the next few lines to Vulpes Abnocto. You always know how to say or even just post something that always brings a smile to my face and always brings me back to the Temp


A little too short lol. I guess I should update the rules with word limits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@Pammy
not my ex lol


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Whose birthday?


My cousin's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea how Tanveer knew!
Anyway I don't think I'll go for this purely because I am quite content with my DSTWO


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2011)

@30084pm: aahh say happy b-day from me =P

@Tanveer: why'd I think its her? XD so who lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it better now?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to throw some words out to TrolleyDave! He's always very cheerful. He's fun to talk to, to play games with, pretty much anything. He has a good sense of humor, and he posts good videos. He doesn't abuse his power, and he gets the job done right. He is very deserving of his global moderator position, and I hope he can be promoted to a supervisor someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for great job, Dave!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 4, 2011)

FAST and Vulpes are one of the best staff members I've seen (Yes, I'm doing two cause they're that awesome.). 


FAST to me is one of the most intelligent and detailed person I've ever seen. His post are a good read, and he was the one that helped me with a guide I wrote. If you ever need any tech advice, go to FAST, he's the best man for such a thing. He's good mag staff, and rightfully so.

Vulpes is good friend I have on here. He's given me a lot of advice on things when I first came on here. He's a great guy and a good friend, and he's fair when it comes to certain things.Though you may not want to touch his grill, since R2-D2 may malfunction and kill both of you. He's done enough making burgers for Vulpes.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

@A Gay Little Catboy
Much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@heartgold
Just a friend's lol. hes a year and 17 days older than me and I always remember that for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Good Luck everyone! Updated first post with rules. 50 Words minimum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 4, 2011)

I would like to dedicate what I am about to say to Schlupi. I didn't know him for very long but our friendship began when he helped me fix my PSP. Schlupi was not rude or did not give me an attitude. He helped me and I helped him the best I could. We grew from there I guess. He is an awesome guy all around really. If you need help he will be there and help you if he can. He has had hard times and so have I and I am really proud he got promoted to TV Temp. I look forward to his videos and I must say he should be honored for having such a big heart.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2011)

I really don't know any mods and they don't know me lol


----------



## m3rox (Jun 4, 2011)

I dedicate my undying love to the staff here at gbatemp.  From the time I signed up, to the present, I have been shown so much respect (and try to return the same) by the staff here.  Most forums would have outright banned my for some of my behavior, but the staff here have shown me great compassion; something I would not expect from any staffer, on any message board.  So to you, staff at gbatemp, cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if that doesn't win, you're all a bunch of soulless bastards!...j/k)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> I really don't know any mods and they don't know me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can talk about your experience here at the 'temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Also, I hope I am not offending anyone that I specifically mentioned about not shipping to Brazil, Mexico and Italy. Its just I have had terrible experience.

@m3rox
50 words please. or try to at least put some effort writing a few lines.

Cheers


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm dedicating this to tj_cool. tj is life.I remember when I made him a sig it was terrible but he used it anyways.Even before he was staff he was cool and always helpful.Now he makes the wiki amazing and is still helpful and cool.He simply makes the forum better.
Also shoutout to Cyan because hes also life.Cyan is pretty boss.Probably one of the most helpful guys on this forum.He always has the right answer and when he doesnt(very very rarely.)he apoligizes and finds the right one.He also like tj is constantly adding to the wiki.He has amazing abilities with pretty much everything on the forum and commands respect from everyone.He also is one of the most dedicated guys on the temp making sure every post is complete and then after that making it even more complete by adding details and what might happen if his suggested solution is wrong.He also knows everything he probably just googles random stuff and remembers it.If you were to merge Tj and Cyan you would get the most awesome thing ever.

Thats all.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well who would I choose, maybe AW, MG or big R but I'll have to think about it carefully ^^


----------



## m3rox (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better?


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2011)

I will dedicate this mediocre paragraph to Trolly Dave. You see, Dave and I are both Socialists/ Social Democrats/general Leftie types. And as such  we must unite and watch each other’s backs. As Karl Marx said “Proletariats of the World Unite!” Or something along  those depending on your translation of The Communist Manifesto. But of course there are times when we disagree. In the 2010 General Election, Dave supported “Clegg for PM,” as in the Liberal Democrat leader Nick Clegg. I disagreed and challenged him on that claim in a controversial episode of “Know Your Tempts.” I asked if he still believed the case despite Clegg being a right wing Orange book Liberal and for generally being a pussy. Seriously Clegg is a pussy, what man cries to music? The episode in question shocked not for any political chitchat but because we think iFish may have said something remotely positive about one of Apple’s competitors. Though he may have been talking about the fruit than the massive and consumer-unfriendly heartless corporation.

EDIT: Writing that felt cringe worthy  but it was for free shit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

Can we PM you with our entry? And are you going to pick the best one or just randomly pick them without reading them?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

@m3rox
Much better.

@emigre
nothing to be embarrassed about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@ShadowSoldier
I will be reading them all one by one and pick the best ones. If however a member of staff wants to do that, they are WELCOME!
Just post your entry here, in a spoiler if you wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2011)

This poem I dedicate to Vulpes Abnocto

Vulpes Abnocto in Latin
Is the nocturnal fox in English
He stands on guard at night
So the 'temp never takes flight

Oh Vulpes is much adored
By many people here and there
For many reasons, but above all
He is a friend and I like his gall

Though we have had our rows in the past
I, like all humans, change
I see the many wrongs I have committed
The change has been submitted

My dear Vulpes, I wish you the best of luck
The decisions you make keep the forum alive
For the better, or the worst
Keep this forum out of the hearse

~A poem dedicated to one who has always been dedicated

Ah fuck, that's more than 50 words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Nevermind. I read limit, and thought exactly that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

What you should do, is first place gets to pick the card. Then second place gets to pick between the remaining two, and third gets the card remaining. That way nobody ends up with a double of a card they have.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2011)

Who to write about.....well, I'll just roll through staff I know of and have seen posts from and such.

Vulpes Abnocto seems to always be around when he's needed. Whenever an emergency mod is needed late at night (well, late PST), Vulpes appears to always be one of the few ready to take action. I enjoy the dedication towards keeping the forums running clean and well. His posts can also be pretty fun to read. Being one of few mods I've actually had any communication with, I gotta say, he's awesome.

FAST: Holy crap lots of tech knowledge. Without FAST around, I'm not sure where many of our members would end up. That is some incredible knowledge to pass on to people in many subjects. If there's a technology related question that needs answering, you can be sure that FAST will be there to clear things up. It is fantastic seeing somebody with so much know how being around.

It's all I've got for now. I don't communicate with staff too terribly often for the most part, even the staff that post a lot.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to dedicate this to FAST6191. Although his post are always extremely long, they are very detailed and always have the correct information. I have learned so much from his posts, mainly about the 360, but also about other consoles as well. Even though he probably isn't 12 years old, he's still a really cool guy and an awesome staff member here on GBAtemp.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh.. it's a bit of a read. So to regular members and everything, you might not want to read it as it's so frickin long. 

To OP: Make sure you have time to read it, it's a long one.


----

Honestly, I've been meaning to write out a post to the staff for a while, I just never got around to it I suppose. One of those things that I forgot to do. So why not do it now right?

This is for the whole staff to read. But that's not to say some of the members aren't awesome as well. It's actually mainly about all of GBAtemp, with the mods getting the spotlight.

I've been on forum boards since 2002 or so. I've been on my fair share. I've been on AdventChildren.net back in the day, AlternateAdventChildren.net me and a friend started after AC.net went to shit. I've been on KHI for the longest time racking up more than 11,000 posts, I've been on GameTrailers forums too. And while you may think that this site isn't really all that different from those, it actually is.

On all of those forums, the staff has been lackluster. They never really took their job seriously. They'd abuse their powers, or not use them at all. They'd play favorites. Rarely delete posts and close threads. Those sites went to crap because it was nothing but flamewar after flamewar after flamewar. Or if you spoke bad about one thing, the staff would single you out and basically put you on the blacklist, and then you'd be posting with a target on your chest and they'd find some way to ridicule you whether it by editing your posts or changing your username or signature or profile details. 

I was reluctant to join GBAtemp at first, I'll admit. The first flashcard I had was an R4 SDHC that I received as a Xmas gift about 2-3 years ago. And I didn't know a thing about flashcards. I didn't know what .nds was, I didn't know a thing about patching. Hell I didn't even know what "root" meant. I thought I had the top of the line card. Then Mario and Luigi 3 came out. And all of a sudden, I couldn't play it. I googled "how to get Mario and Luigi: Bowsers Inside Story to work on R4SDHC", and it lead me here.

I'll admit, at first, I didn't know a thing about this site. I thought it was just one of those forums that becomes cluttered and threads disappear within a day. A site where the staff pretty much lets everything goes. And to be honest, I haven't had the best history with the staff of sites. Mainly because they never paid any attention to the members when it came to suggestions, or complaints, or anything like that. And maybe that's how the staff of GBAtemp actually is behind closed doors, they're all laughing at us, but the thing is they don't go out of their way to make someone look like a dumbass or a retard like other forums I've been on. 

When I first joined, I was reluctant to post. I thought I'd just make an account, and then I would forget all about this site unless I needed a hack to play the latest games on my R4 SDHC. And it was like that for a couple months or so, I won't lie. Then one night, I decided to log on, and I seen a thread where a bunch of mods was posting. I was impressed, and felt like I could really fit in here. I gave it a shot, and wouldn't you know, 3000+ posts later, here I am still, posting, and loving the site.


The one thing that I love most about the staff is simple: they don't play favorites. Which is what I found to be the case with the previous forums I was on. Let's be honest, on forums, there's always someone who's popular, who can get away with everything, and when reported, the staff "warns" them. I put that in quotations because I mean it in a sarcastic way. And, at least in my mind, this site has it's fair share of "cool people", like Monkat (no hard feelings brahski, you're just an example, everybody loves you). Even if he does something wrong, the staff actually punishes him. They put all of us members on equal grounds, nobody gets treated special, nobody gets treated worse, everybody is equal.

I haven't exactly done a whole lot to help this site out. Though when ShopTemp was actually selling stuff, I was a huge contributor and helped raise a lot of sales. Not the highest, but a lot more than the average user on here. Which was odd for me, because usually I never really take part in that sort of stuff. But I felt that I wanted to help GBAtemp going, help keep it the way it is. It was the least I could do.

When it comes to the staff, I haven't really associated with all of them, or any of them a whole lot. I just follow the rules (well I try to at least), and I try to have a good time. When I first spoke with Vulpes, I thought "oh great, here's someone who's obviously older than me, and is going to talk down to me as if I'm a child". But that wasn't the case at all. Sure he spoke more maturely than me, but that's just because of me, I'm not the most mature person ever. Or p1ngp0ng when I complained to him about a certain member (who to this day I have ignored and choose to ignore) multiple times. He didn't tell me "you know what, get over it. Stop pm'ing me". 

I'm being completely serious here, the staff of gbatemp is probably the best staff that I've encountered. They do an amazing job in keeping the boards clean, and an amazing job in bringing the members happiness, fun, and all of us together. I was a mod on KHI, so I know how hard it is to keep boards clean, to keep deleting posts, threads, and everything, and have people complain about you. And the fact that I haven't had any problem with a staff member yet (I'm not afraid to speak out and complain and bring problems to the attention of all the members), just shows how amazing of a job I think they're doing. 

So heres to the staff *raises pint of beer*.

You guys are doing one hell of a job. You guys have impressed and continue to impress me each and every day. And here's to hoping that you guys continue to do an amazing job in making this the best site I've ever been part of.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)

Urm...you guys shouldn't be writing about me.
With so many other excellent people around here to choose from there's surely a better subject. 
p1ngpong for Super Admin.
Do I need to remind you guys of Densetsu9000?
p1ngpong for Super Admin.
Toni Plutonij?
p1ngpong for Super Admin.
*Costello?*
p1ngpong for Super Admin.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 5, 2011)

who's that guy you bolded?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> who's that guy you bolded?



I don't know. I think he's just making up names now.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 5, 2011)

i swear i thought at the very least Vuples would suck up to the sole leader of the site, *shaunj66*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2011)

Um.... I don't know of any mods, so I'll just make something up.


Uh... To the mods of this site, I dedicate tomorrow's breakfast to you. I shall take a picture of this breakfast and lovingly edit it into this post. if I can, I'll photoshop it to look like a cat. Or maybe a low-brand R4i3D SDHC Gold PS1 Extreme. Whatever that is.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> *Um.... I don't know of any mods, so I'll just make something up*.


There's your problem. The mods are people too. It doesn't take much to get to know someone either.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 5, 2011)

For my favourite staff member, Another World,
who made me feel young again.
With my fervent hope that when you're
old enough to read my stories, you will
have had (or still be in the midst of)
an ideal childhood -- as different from
the one described here as anyone
could imagine.


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh, I hope this is allowed. I made a post a while back praising all members, because without members the site would be nothing. Well, here we go.



Spoiler



Well to start off, the site we all know as GBAtemp is amazing, and is usually where I hang out most of the time I'm on the computer. If I need to know something, the first place I check is here. Anyway, this is nor a rant, "I'm leaving the Temp", or a "What's going on in my life" thread. Today, I'd like to discuss the backbone of GBAtemp. Basically, users on the Temp find a piece of information, and or ask questions based on knowledge that other users know, or can quickly Google it. The amount of resources available on the Temp is astounding, along with the helpful users, and dedicated Moderators. GBAtemp, has became my new "There's a App for that " website. Every time my friends have a issue, whether it be for the computer, Wii, DSi, XBOX 360, or PSP. Even for iDevices. (I threw that one in there for you iFish.) Friendships, have been created even without physical contact, or peripherals that might block judgment. Everything on the Temp is of great importance. Just think, if we didn't have "Trolls" then eventually we might forget a small detail that could affect a widespread of devices, or create a wrong picture in the minds of Tempers. Debates, cause people to research what there debating for, to use against debaters of the opposite opinion. Which causes them to retain information, that they may then share with others wondering the same thing. The EoF is a great place also, it's primarily comprised of funny joke, pictures, and words that help the life's of many people. Even if you didn't know, some little things can create a big difference in the life's of others. The EoF, can help a person experiencing alot of stress, feel more relaxed by laughing at a joke, or a funny picture. Each Moderator, on GBAtemp was chosen to occupy that position because they were thought to be the best candidates, and from what I've seen so far that decision was very wise. Well, this ends my whatever this is....


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd like to dedicate my thingy-majig to Another World, he's really great.

After all the time I have been here I have ALWAYS been intrigued and amazed at Another World's professional posts. Always helpful, and always nice to people. I see why he's the head of the Mag Staff -- the professionalism of every piece of work is not to be overlooked. 

Another thanks I would like to give it to FAST6191, for mostly the same reasons. Always super helpful and OH MAN, the help I get on GBA stuff that nobody else could give... thanks man! He's into the same stuff I am into, too, electronics-wise and such, and damn he knows SO MUCH more than me. Thanks for all the awesome links to stuff (LOLWUT? I CAN MAKE MY OWN GB FLASHCART?!?!?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ FlashX007: Thanks Bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can get my battery and charger back soon... I can't believe my sister lost them, I mean WTF who goes losing other people's camera shit and then refuses to replace it? >_>


----------



## Necron (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to dedicate the next few lines to FAST6191. He is always willing to help somebody with a romhacking problem. All of his explanations normally are big paragraphs, but hey, I love all that info. These explanations are always detailed and accurate, you can do something even if you don't know anything about hacking, showing how good the content is. Also, he does it in a very good way, does not sound like a guy with god complex because of knowing these things, he is such a really cool, but normal guy. And after reading all those paragraphs, you realize it was only a short explanation.

FAST, if you read this, know that I am very grateful of your long long posts and keep being like that


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler: FAST6191



FAST6191, you have a fantastic function in the faculty force. You are fiery and feisty like fire. Frequently first to find the final figure, and frequently finds fascinating facts to furnish to the forgathered fellows. You figure out fresh, and functional features for all to find fun from. Your fastidious focus to factual factors makes your facts frequently flawless. You are fairly factual and not fanciful, fluent and not flustered, firm and not fluctuating, favorable and not fake, fit and not feeble, and finally; fast. You are a favorite to a fair fraction and a friend to the friendly. 

So now I must say that I, KB, look up to you with the highest regard and am highly inspired by your knowledge.[/p]


It's going to be difficult to do this kind of thing with two word names though.. XD.. maybe I'll do a Costello one on this format. Or maybe even an long Another World or Densetsu9000 one.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd like to dedicate my story to a great staff member. Costello!

What nobody knows about this account that I've had for 2 years is that it was made with a spam e-mail(you may cast your stones now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I thought nothing of it until a couple weeks ago I decided to try and fix this. I logged out of my account. At that time I realized that I completely forgot my Login password from not having to deal with it for two years. The reason for making the account was that forgot the password to the account that belonged to my real e-mail(you may cast your second wave of stones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). At a loss for what to do, I saw a link that would help me retrieve the password for the account that was attached to my real e-mail. Once I retrieved my e-mail, I logged into the account that hasn't been touched in years and felt depressed and wanted my DarkSeed account. With nowhere else to turn I contacted Costello hoping that he could somehow change my DarkSeed account to my real e-mail address. I wasn't sure if what I was asking could be done so I was a bit on edge waiting for the reply. I left the internet for a couple hours and when I came back I got an e-mail saying it was done! I was so happy to see that I had my account back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once again, thank you Costello!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

Will you be shipping all the way to Asia, Bahrain??


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What you should do, is first place gets to pick the card. Then second place gets to pick between the remaining two, and third gets the card remaining. That way nobody ends up with a double of a card they have.
> Thats what I wrote up when I was about to post this thread, but to avoid any complications I didnt.
> 
> QUOTE(SamAsh07 @ Jun 5 2011, 09:02 AM) Will you be shipping all the way to Asia, Bahrain??


I am aware of the horrible postal services in certain countries, but I have no problem shipping anywhere in the world with the 3 exceptions I mentioned. Brazil, Mexico and Italy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to dedicate the next few lines to *Costello*,

O Costello how we respect thee with all our heart,
Avatar ferocious, just like a _king_, the king of temp.
O Costello when I say the name of thee,
Reminds me of Costa Coffee,
Coffee so energetic that sends shivers down ones spine,
Very effect thee brings with his presence on the forums.
O Costello stay the ferocious Lion you are.

O Costello, we salute you!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

Am I being unfair by excluding Brazilian, Mexican and Italian tempers?
Its going from my personal earnings, and I dont want it these to get lost and wasted..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to dedicate this to me.

You are awesome. And I love you.

Sincerely, myself.

I'm just kidding, give Densetsu some love!


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I would like to dedicate this to me.
> 
> You are awesome. And I love you.
> 
> ...


The first step to loving others is loving yourself. Just saying.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> The first step to loving others is loving yourself. Just saying.



Which is why I'm forever alone.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with "loving yourself" once in a while.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...that's what she said.

With that aside, my love goes to Vulpes Abnocto.

Back in 2010 when I "accidentally" stumbled upon the temp, I was looking for a guide on how to get YSMenu to work on my R4. Sure enough, I did find a nice little guide by triassic911, and I was on my way. I became a bit curious with the site, though, and I stayed a little longer. I registered on multiple forums before, and I left mainly because the mods were crap. They expressed favoritism towards some of the members (I wasn't one of their favorites, but I sure as hell know I wasn't on their shitlist). When I started to lurk on the forums, however, I saw many of the members making useful contributions, instead of inciting a flamewar, and mods actually closing unnecessary/useless threads before they derailed or turned into grounds for flamewars. I immediately realized I might be able to stay for a couple weeks; however, I never thought of creating an account. I really didn't know why I held off joining the forum, I really don't. Maybe it was because I am quite shy, but oh well. I continued to lurk, and so I remained as a shadow in the crowd.

While I checked on the EOF, I read some of the threads (and the hilarious comments made by Vulpes and the community). He is the most active mod I've ever seen, and in the EOF he would never fail to make me smile. His presence was excellence itself. The EOF is fun and games, but when things go too far, these topics would be closed, which I respect from the moderator I admire. In other threads, again, I would see helpful contributions from the community and from the staff, but I would never see anyone as knowledgeable as the members of this community. I was impressed. One part of me wanted to join and (hopefully) be a part of the community, while the other was holding me back...

Well, one year later, I finally registered an account on the temp, Hydreigon. I was very reluctant to post at first, but I eventually did, starting with my introduction. I gradually opened up to the community, and began posting on the forums (and the EOF).  I was very happy that I joined, and I still am glad that I joined 3 months ago. Looking back now, I think the reason behind joining the temp was main due to my inspiration of Vulpes Abnocto.

I aspire to be just like you (someday...), and I would really like to thank you. You were the first person on the temp that I really knew, even though no one may know me personally. You inspired me to join, when I thought otherwise. Most importantly, you inspired me to be myself.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Hydreigon:
*squirms in his seat*
Man, stuff like this really makes me uncomfortable. 
From day one I've just been a pretty average guy. 
I don't write homebrew, or translate games, or post news, or make tutorials, or post scene releases.
None of the stuff that is actually important to this site.
I just like talking to people, working out problems, and making people laugh.  
But I'm really touched by your words, and by the comments from others.
Touched way down deep where I'm soft like a woman.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Touched way down deep where I'm soft like a woman.


I cringed at that statement.

What popped into my head was just wrong.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Vulpes, just because you're a regular guy, doesn't mean you don't deserve the praise you get. There are many people on the internet, and most have a vice that makes their panties bunch up. Yours just happens to be a few controversial subjects that tend to be closed down fast. You don't oft find people as cool as you are on the interwebs.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha VA gets the most love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Awwwww' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, remember, you can say something about the whole staff members group


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> From day one I've just been a pretty average guy.
> I don't write homebrew, or translate games, or post news, or make tutorials, or post scene releases.
> None of the stuff that is actually important to this site.
> I just like talking to people, working out problems, and making people laugh.


You need someone average to balance out the others.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Do I need to remind you guys of Densetsu9000?
> p1ngpong for Super Admin.
> 
> 
> ...


I think being a "average guy" and interacting with the community as if you were one despite your high position is what makes you awesome.  Hell, if you ran for POTUS, I'd vote for you!  Sometimes I think I need to be more outgoing with people here, but I guess as a ninja I have to keep a certain mystery about myself as well.  

_*runs off to regulate a bitch and be an average guy*_


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dedicated to Dave with the Trolly:
and all round nice guy, round being the key word, every year i see him about rolling from thread to thread sorting out the noobs and law breakers. he always listens and doesn't speak unless needing to (guessing to conserve energy and possibly falling asleep) if only we could make things better for him. we all have are day *loading gun noise* and he can take a joke.....right


----------



## DSdonkey77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to dedicate this post to Rydian because he always seems to have answers to questions I'm asking before I ask them. It is nice to see someone who takes so much time to throughly and thoughfully answer even the noobiest questions. I really appreciate how he is alwaysactive in the forums helping people out and giving us his valid opinions. So Rydian, I thank you!

Edit: Sorry for mispelling your name Rydian


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

Pah, hush your face, ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd like to give some dedication to Vulpes, Dave, raul, FAST and Toni, too, but then this post would be longer than expected.
As your protégéé Densetsu9000, I must say a few words. I don't wish to win anything, but I do wish to give my dedication.

If it weren't for Densetsu, I would still be an angry, intimidating, short-tempered... pervert. My temper has nothing to do with my perversion, but some background anyway. I always thought Japanese taught me patience, but you taught me patience and tolerance. It was just Inori and I taking on the world, but when we met you, we realized we didn't need to take on the world and that we weren't on our own. You give and give, never take. You help others for free, simply out of kindness with no strings attached, no debt to pay. Until we started speaking, the world was a very ugly place to me. If you hadn't shared your experience, I would still see the world as an ugly place filled with hate and the only way to get by, was on hate. There's a beautiful side to the world and I thank you for showing that to me. I was on the verge of giving up on the temp before we spoke. Thank you for giving me the patience and tolerance I did not give others. As someone who idolizes you, I can truly say you are the definition of a true mentor. Thank you


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I appreciate the love guys, but I'm not worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*MUST NOT SUCCUMB TO IT*

FINE! I'll start working on a Densetsu one in a while.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 8, 2011)

@phoenixgoddess27
your entry is automatically accepted because you dedicated something to Densetsu9000!

No one complained about the fact that I excluded Brazil, Mexico and Italy so I guess its fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2011)

Chanser, Though I've had very little contact with him, I've noticed how much work he puts into the Scene releases and the news. He doesn't get the credit he deserves.

Rydian, He writes so many useful guides, FAQs etc and is one of the most helpful members on the site and also isn't deterred easily (the wood licence issue for example)

Trollydave, Though not as active as he used to be, I have never seen a modding by him I've not agreed with, he also is pretty informed on many things and is good for a chat in the Shoutbox.

Vulpes Abnocto, the most dedicated mod here, there were times where you could see 8 closed threads in a row with his closing post at the end, like with TD I have never seen a modding by him I've not agreed with. He may have a very strange sense of humour but we all love him.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

@DSdonkey77 and Pong20302000

50 words minimum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice of you to take the initiative Tanveer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is long overdue, and although I have said it a few times before I would like to say it here again

I have dealt with many of the staff here in GBAtemp, but no one has impacted my life greatly more than FAST6191. He is a very remarkable guy. He is one of very few people actually takes all the time needed to say what needs to be said/explained very thoroughly.
There is an old saying that goes something like: "Give a man a fish, and you’ll feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, and you’ve fed him for a lifetime". That's what FAST6191 method of communication was with me when I needed some help. He didnt only give me answers, he made me learn and taught me alot.
I dont think words do FAST6191 much justice, and I for one will always be in dept to him.
He has helped numerous times, but the most notable ones are those with EZFlash IV and V a few years back, and those with computer building almost two years ago.
I was more than a noob when it comes to building computers. Although I was very interested in doing so, it was my first time and I have no idea what all these parts mean or do. FAST6191 along with some other members helped me understand what I was actually doing, while they could've simply just chosen some parts for me and said "here you go".

I've said thank you to FAST6191 a lot of times, and I would love to say it once more. When I last thanked him, he told me:"I am glad you got things sorted and have stuck with it- being able to build/fix/troubleshoot and otherwise sort computers is a skill always worth having." I would love for him to know that I wouldnt have able to do so if it wasnt for him. In fact, I would have probably ended up abandoning that project.

By the way, I'm now writing this from the same PC he helped me build, and it is as stong as ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone is interested, here is a reference to one of my PC threads:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178581&hl=


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 17, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @phoenixgoddess27
> your entry is automatically accepted because you dedicated something to Densetsu9000!
> 
> No one complained about the fact that I excluded Brazil, Mexico and Italy so I guess its fine
> ...


HEY HEY HEY

I did Cyan AND tj so I should be automatically accepted aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

I didnt say she wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
She said she doesnt wanna enter to win or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I just said shes in anyway lol.
Ofc everyone who posted is in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 17, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I didnt say she wins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see but if no one else does Cyan or tj I want an honorable mention 

jussayin'


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a day left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Not many entries lol. makes it easier for me(or harder o.O) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2011)

Closed upon request, winners will apparently be posted in his blog later tonight


----------

